# Orchid Zone amazing seller.



## paphioland (Apr 2, 2017)

I've bought hundreds of plants from John while proprietor of the orchid zone. . Plants have been amazing, vigorous and well grown. John has been very responsive by email. Plant packaging has been very good. Time of arrival has been exceptional compared to other sellers. I would say over 99.5 percent of my experience is excellent. In addition I find descriptions to be extremely honest of blooms and plants. If you've gotten roths from John you can see how well grown and huge the plants are. I don't know another retail grower with plants like that. Is there another grower who has the genetic quality that the orchid zone has for paphs? No offense to other growers but I don't think so. My experience has been absolutely positive 5 stars. Ive bought literally 100s of plants from John and will continue to do so.


----------



## eteson (Apr 2, 2017)

I have got besseae and besseae hybrids from John and the quality of the plants is top, I mean breeding quality.
They arrive always well packed.


----------



## JAB (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmao!


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2017)

I have gotten some very nice plants from them and excellent service.


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2017)

JAB said:


> Lmao!



What on Earth here is worthy of you laughing your ass off?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 2, 2017)

their inconsistency in customer service makes you wonder...I am tired of playing the odds with them..all you can do is measure them by your experience..my experience has been pretty shitty..so, I wont be going back


----------



## coronacars (Apr 2, 2017)

I have had horrible experiences myself. I can not recommend this seller to anyone. The orchids were ok to great depending on what was ordered, but the customer service is the worst I have ever seen.

If you are happy with them I think it's great. They probably have a few customers who get good service, but the rest of us don't.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 2, 2017)

paphioland said:


> I've bought hundreds of plants from John while proprietor of the orchid zone. . Plants have been amazing, vigorous and well grown. John has been very responsive by email. Plant packaging has been very good. Time of arrival has been exceptional compared to other sellers. I would say over 99.5 percent of my experience is excellent. In addition I find descriptions to be extremely honest of blooms and plants. If you've gotten roths from John you can see how well grown and huge the plants are. I don't know another retail grower with plants like that. Is there another grower who has the genetic quality that the orchid zone has for paphs? No offense to other growers but I don't think so. My experience has been absolutely positive 5 stars. Ive bought literally 100s of plants from John and will continue to do so.



This is my experience as well. I heartily agree with everything Ken has said here. John has always been wonderful to work with and every plant, flask and compot I have received from John have all been first class.


----------



## JAB (Apr 2, 2017)

I find the 9th inning attempt to paint OZ in a pretty light amusing considering the overwhelming experiences contrary


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, I know nothing about them good or bad, but the timing of all this rah-rah OZ stuff seems highly suspect. It's almost like they had embedded moles just waiting for this sort of occurrence to get them to raise their heads up and start cheering. Creepy.

Could any group be so devious, or is this mere coincidence?


----------



## paphioland (Apr 7, 2017)

h_mossy said:


> Yeah, I know nothing about them good or bad, but the timing of all this rah-rah OZ stuff seems highly suspect. It's almost like they had embedded moles just waiting for this sort of occurrence to get them to raise their heads up and start cheering. Creepy.
> 
> Could any group be so devious, or is this mere coincidence?



I guess they left the entire fries out of your happy meal. If someone posts acerbic reviews and it is contrary to my vast experience don't you think it is fair to hear all reviews? I'm not even discrediting others experience just giving mine. Read my post in other thread it is a long totally honest review. Maybe you only want to hear what you want to hear. Or you are a troll. Great job you made me waste 4 minutes of my day. This forum has definitely had better times.


----------



## JAB (Apr 7, 2017)

Has this forum gotten worse, or are people tired of poor service coupled with poor plants? In the age of social media this is "word of mouth" and word of mouth will make or break any business regardless of the time period. 
The number of complaints on Ebay, coupled with the number of people here who are tired of poor service is an indicator that something is amiss. 

I just got done repotting my collection and I will say this... it is painfully obvious what vendors spend time and energy on the health of the plants and those who don't. I am down to about three vendors I care to deal with anymore orchid wise. To spend the kind of money we do on orchids, and then the time and energy away from our loved ones and other duties (put a price on time)... to expect basic customer service (such as communication / providing a tracking number / letting the customer know if it is coming in bare root / letting the customer know you shipped it etc), and a healthy plant is not too much in my humble opinion. I am not growing dandelions. I'm growing a plant I just paid anywhere from $30-150 for a single plant. My expectations are in line I think. 

Two cents,
JAB


----------



## coronacars (Apr 7, 2017)

JAB said:


> Has this forum gotten worse, or are people tired of poor service coupled with poor plants? In the age of social media this is "word of mouth" and word of mouth will make or break any business regardless of the time period.
> The number of complaints on Ebay, coupled with the number of people here who are tired of poor service is an indicator that something is amiss.
> 
> I just got done repotting my collection and I will say this... it is painfully obvious what vendors spend time and energy on the health of the plants and those who don't. I am down to about three vendors I care to deal with anymore orchid wise. To spend the kind of money we do on orchids, and then the time and energy away from our loved ones and other duties (put a price on time)... to expect basic customer service (such as communication / providing a tracking number / letting the customer know if it is coming in bare root / letting the customer know you shipped it etc), and a healthy plant is not too much in my humble opinion. I am not growing dandelions. I'm growing a plant I just paid anywhere from $30-150 for a single plant. My expectations are in line I think.
> ...



Well said and I would also say if a vendor who has done wrong wants to improve and step up to the plate of what is expected as a "good vendor" I think most people are forgiving and willing to give another chance if they develop the track record to warrant it.

The other side is if they don't people will forever keep bringing up their legitimate past experiences to share with everyone on the web to view.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2017)

I have bought a few plants from OZ over the years. I have never been disappointed. They were either picked by myself or off eBay with good pictures showing the plants. No surprises. 

I have to say though it has been my experience that they are rather hard to reach and do not respond very quickly to phone or emails at all. 

One more to add, since I like to see my plants before buying, they seem to have stopped posting pictures of plants they list on eBay. 
I think currently or just up until recently I remember seeking Roth, Gloria Naugle, Alexj all of which had a representative picture, not of the exact plant.
And Franz Glanz, show two pictures of flowers and no plant pictures. At $150, I have to see the plant and know its condition. 

I know it's a work to add individuals pictures for each listing but I hope they understand it's a part of investment to their business ( and relatively small one at that) and showing photo of exact items being sold is a main attraction for people who shop on eBay.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 7, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have bought a few plants from OZ over the years. I have never been disappointed. They were either picked by myself or off eBay with good pictures showing the plants. No surprises.
> 
> I have to say though it has been my experience that they are rather hard to reach and do not respond very quickly to phone or emails at all.
> 
> ...



When a business posts a picture of a 3 growth in boom plant of a Gloria Naugle on Ebay and says that you will be getting something similar but not in bloom ..and they send you a one growth plant..that is deceptive advertising. They also did this to me with five NBS roth plants that were not supposed to have previously bloomed. I have worked in Orchid retail (physical store) and sold my own stuff on ebay...and I know a scam operation when I see one. I have seen this kind of thing happen to a couple orchid businesses just before they went under, even one whose proprieter was a friend. Desperate times make desperate people. Orchid Zone are scammers now..I wont mince words here


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hence my point. 
If one is to sell plants on eBay, they must put pictures of exact plant being sold. 

I have read your thread. It's a shame that they did not respond and make right until they were threatened. 
Bad! 

My experience with them has been positive, though, as I have already mentioned. 

Also, the reason im not willing to buy those Gloria Naugle, Franz Glanz, Alexj is because those listings don't have pictures of what I will get. Plus, those pictures of example flowers are the best possible, and the chance of buyers getting plants with that quality is not that high. All the more reason I won't spend such amount of money. 
Plus, with their slow communication issues, in case anything goes wrong, forget it! lol


----------



## coronacars (Apr 7, 2017)

One thing that bother me a little is they find time to promote new offerings here, but still don't answer their customers or acknowledge there are any problems.

How about it John you have time to advertise, why not address any of these problems your customers are voicing? Own up to what you did, come up with a plan to improve and move on. 

Rather than do that your silence is speaking volumes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 7, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have bought a few plants from OZ over the years. I have never been disappointed. They were either picked by myself or off eBay with good pictures showing the plants. No surprises.
> 
> I have to say though it has been my experience that they are rather hard to reach and do not respond very quickly to phone or emails at all.
> 
> ...



yes, too many other opportunities for buying plants to take a chance on them anymore


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 8, 2017)

paphioland said:


> I guess they left the entire fries out of your happy meal. If someone posts acerbic reviews and it is contrary to my vast experience don't you think it is fair to hear all reviews? I'm not even discrediting others experience just giving mine. Read my post in other thread it is a long totally honest review. Maybe you only want to hear what you want to hear. Or you are a troll. Great job you made me waste 4 minutes of my day. This forum has definitely had better times.


Maybe you should read what ehanes7612 posted. Gonna call him names, too? All I'm pointing out is the timing is suspicious. I'm pretty sure 'trolling' would be far more involved than that. (I've seen the reviews)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm not sure what's been going on there. I have gotten great plants from them at shows and now they have auctions on eBay with actual plant photos. Maybe someone slipped up for a while and now they are trying to recover. ??? BTW, this forum is the best for Slipper orchids, the variety of personalities here make it do
So take the good with the bad and stop being so touchy.


----------



## troy (Apr 8, 2017)

I like john as a person, he's a good guy, I'm just at a stand still at why he keeps shipping me messed up plants. Purchasing his plants through 3rd party vendors shipped from orchid zone at the time, I did not know that, I got very mad at a good friend because of the amount of bugs and damaged roots, then he told me, the plants were sent from O.Z. I really hope John buckles down on his business!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 8, 2017)

Plants being living things, and you go by top growth to estimate the overall health, sometimes it can happen that customers get less than ideal plants with roots or other issues. In a commercial nursery, they are bound to have bugs and disease as well as genetically weak plants. 
I just don't think vendors send crappy plants intentionally, although some seem to care less about quality. 
This is why I do not mail order. I have to see and pick myself. 

Take pictures as proof and talk to them if you get a plant with problems. 
How vendors respond to this situation is what matters the most to me. 

Getting a crappy plant ( happened to me a few times and so I don't mail order any more.i have to see what I get, prefer to examine them myself. No surprise this way or hold grudges against anyone) happens. It's the customer service and honesty of the business that makes a difference. 

Orchid limited ( since it was mentioned lately) has an excellence customer service and responds very well. 
Others like Normans, well, we all know.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 8, 2017)

h_mossy said:


> Maybe you should read what ehanes7612 posted. Gonna call him names, too? All I'm pointing out is the timing is suspicious. I'm pretty sure 'trolling' would be far more involved than that. (I've seen the reviews)



The timing is purposeful. You need multiple feedbacks not just one to get a balanced non skewed idea. Sample size matters. Sorry if this is difficult for you to understand. Like I said I have no problem with fair honest feedback but you should have no problem with mine.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 8, 2017)

NYEric said:


> BTW, this forum is the best for Slipper orchids, the variety of personalities here make it do



Or personality disorders lmao :rollhappy:

On a more serious note, I have had beautiful plants come from them in the past. Not giving my opinion, just sharing data.


----------



## JAB (Apr 8, 2017)

Eric
When one is losing $50 orchids.... one is going to get "touchy"


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 8, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have bought a few plants from OZ over the years. I have never been disappointed. They were either picked by myself or off eBay with good pictures showing the plants. No surprises.
> 
> I have to say though it has been my experience that they are rather hard to reach and do not respond very quickly to phone or emails at all.
> 
> ...



If you go to OZ again, I'm getting you to be my personal shopper.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 9, 2017)

@Paphioland: If I don't have doubt about your OZ opinion, to create a new thread just after the ehanes thread is necessarily "suspect".
It gives more impression to read a personn who want to help a friend than a real cutsomer review.

Timing is just not pertinent...


----------



## gego (Apr 10, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I'm not sure what's been going on there. I have gotten great plants from them at shows and now they have auctions on eBay with actual plant photos. Maybe someone slipped up for a while and now they are trying to recover. ??? BTW, this forum is the best for Slipper orchids, the variety of personalities here make it do
> So take the good with the bad and stop being so touchy.



Well said.


----------



## JAB (Apr 13, 2017)

FWIW my friend sent two emails after this flask list came out. Has received zero replies. Not even saying OZ is sold out. Pathetic service. Period.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 13, 2017)

if anything, this proves they are inconsistent in their service..enough to warrant high caution


----------



## coronacars (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it's now the norm on how they do business. Buyer beware!!!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2017)

*Vive l'Europe!*

I have from time to time been very envious of some of the plants, being offered for sale in the US. 
I must say, though, that after reading through this thread, I've become more and more happy about the very reliable european vendors, I've come to deal with over my few years as a Paphioholic.
Especially my main Orchid-pushers: Orchidegartneriet in Fredensborg (Hans Christiansen), Popow (Neboscha Popow), Assendorfer Orchideensucht (Hilmar Bauch) and a few others.
Btw. have bought some really nice OZ-Paphs, but through Popow in Germany!

Would love to get a few tips on other good european dealers (main interests: Paphs, of course; botanical Phalaenopsis and Sophronitis)?

I for my part wouldn't waste my time and money on vendors with a lousy and/or disrespectfull customer service - and I can only heartily agree with those recommending never to buy a costly plant on ebay or other sites, where you don't get a pic of the actual clone you are buying!
(Of course you can run the risk with less costly plants to test a seller - and sometimes be very pleasantly surprised!)

Most kind regards to everybody!
Jens, Copenhagen


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, I thought I would add my experiences to this thread since I recently purchased 2 plants from OZ via eBay. One was a buy it now listing, sight unseen and the other was an selected individual plant auction. 

My first purchase was one of the Phrag. kovachii seedlings they have listed. I made a best offer on one, so I ended up paying $180 shipped which I was happy with, especially considering I paid over $120 for a 4" LS seedling a while back. They actually messed up my order at first, but I sent them a message and they responded quickly (literally within 15mins) and got it sorted out. The plant was shipped via FedEx and arrived quickly. It was packaged well, still securely in the pot with no apparent shipping damage. The plant itself looks good, it has one old growth with a LS of about 12" with a new growth starting, some minor leaf spotting on some of the older leaves nothing to worry about. The potting mix did look fairly broken down but I was pleasantly surprised by a very healthy root system. I was quite happy with the whole deal! So I decided to purchase another plant...

I saw they posted a very nice Jason Fisher WYSIWYG auction which I ended up winning, I paid for it the next day annnd.... Nothing. No shipping notifications, no messages explaining why the plant wasn't shipped, nothing. I finally got a shipping notification this afternoon, literally a 9 days after paying for the plant. No tracking number provided. Obviously, I haven't received the plant yet and I'll surely update when it does arrive.

I can't say I'd recommend them after this, service definitely seems to be very hit or miss. It's a shame, since they really do have quality stuff but its not worth the potential risk IMO.

I also did inquire about the flask list, got the list and one additional response but nothing after that, even after several attempts to contact them.


----------

